# Trovoada em Silves - 17-09-2010



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 12:40)

Aqui fica um resumo do sucedido nesta última madrugada.

A formação das células iniciou-se perto das 02h, mais ou menos,  e a trovoada prolongou-se até perto das 06h30.
















(as imagens de cima foram cedidas gentilmente pelo Vince)

Aqui fica um breve video da noite:



E as respectivas fotos (Desculpem-me por não estarem nas melhores condições, mas por problemas técnicos com o tripé, algumas tirei-as a agarrar directamente na máquina, e outras improvisei outro tripé!):


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 13:29)

Depois da trovoada, o dia nasceu assim:


----------



## Gil_Algarvio (17 Set 2010 às 14:15)

Excelente mesmo!!! Muito bom video e excelentes fotos!!!! 

Parabens!!!


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Set 2010 às 19:01)

Que brutalidade de fotos, muito boas.


----------



## trepkos (17 Set 2010 às 19:03)

Excelentes fotos! 

Já agora parabéns aos contemplados pelas trovoadas, vocês são uma raça em extinção!


----------



## miguel (17 Set 2010 às 19:03)

Belos apanhados  e bela reportagem de deixar agua na boca a quem não pode ver nada estes dias


----------



## João Soares (17 Set 2010 às 19:08)

Boa reportagem, Ecobgc! 

Uma noite cheia de power, hehe!


----------



## AnDré (17 Set 2010 às 19:30)

ecobcg disse:


>



E depois da trovoada, um excelente nascer do sol!
Muito bom!!


----------



## MSantos (17 Set 2010 às 19:51)

Mais uma grande reportagem com fotos muito boas

Parabéns aos contemplados pela trovoada e ao *ecobcg* pelos registos


----------



## Redfish (17 Set 2010 às 19:56)

ecobcg parece tiveste as ultimas 36 horas bastante intensas.

Depois de me dares umas belas indicações e ajuda na localização para a montagem da futura estação meteorologica da Pena (Salir-Loulé) http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...o-meteorologica-da-pena-salir-loule-4813.html , bem como estares horas á espera que alguma coisa chegasses ao reino dos algarves, conseguintes um belo registo para mais tarde recordares.

Valeu a noite em claro

De acordo com os modelos mais recentes penso que vais ter tempo para te recompores da noitada que tiveste pois não deveras ter oportunidade de captar fotos dessa qualidade nos proximos dias por aqui.

Fica bem


----------



## ecobcg (17 Set 2010 às 21:04)

Redfish disse:


> ecobcg parece tiveste as ultimas 36 horas bastante intensas.
> 
> Depois de me dares umas belas indicações e ajuda na localização para a montagem da futura estação meteorologica da Pena (Salir-Loulé) http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru...o-meteorologica-da-pena-salir-loule-4813.html , bem como estares horas á espera que alguma coisa chegasses ao reino dos algarves, conseguintes um belo registo para mais tarde recordares.
> 
> ...




Pois é Redfish! Depois da nossa conversa pela manhã, onde entre outras coisas falamos da possibilidade de trovoada para a parte da tarde/inicio da noite, as expectativas estavam muito em baixo, após acompanhar a evolução do Sat até ai às 23h30, pois estava tudo a ir para Espanha, razão que me levou a ir dormir! Mas pronto, a esperança é a última a morrer, e a meteorologia é sempre fértil em surpresas e em dar a volta a toda a gente! Tive sorte, pois as células nasceram aqui perto! E as horas passadas em claro valeram bem a pena! Para a próxima pode ser que sejas tu o feliz contemplado!!

Entretanto, venha de lá essa estação, para aproveitar este Inverno e baptizar logo como deve ser o "penico"!!

Aproveito para agradecer a todos as palavras deixadas nas mensagens anteriores!! Sem vocês, e sem este fórum, e sem tudo o que já aprendi por aqui, não seria possível fazer estes registos!! 

Venham de lá mais trovoadas, de Norte a Sul, para todos termos pelo menos uma noite para recordar!!


----------



## Minho (17 Set 2010 às 22:54)

Parabéns ecobcg, valeu a noitada 

Tens de comprar um tripé para captares com melhor nitidez.



> Venham de lá mais trovoadas, de Norte a Sul, para todos termos pelo menos uma noite para recordar!



Eu estou ansiosamente há espera da minha... um dia!


----------



## algarvio1980 (17 Set 2010 às 23:07)

Afinal, o Barlavento ganhou ao Sotavento. Excelentes fotos ecobcg.


----------



## ajrebelo (17 Set 2010 às 23:39)

Boas

Belas fotografias, a maquina no tempo de exposição devia mexer um pouco, tenta estabilizar  melhor a bicha numa próxima vez para que não tenhas arrasto.

Não sei se estás a tirar frames do video?

Parabéns pela partilha 

Abraços


----------



## actioman (18 Set 2010 às 01:40)

Grandes registos também por terra Algarvias e sem tripé!  Bom pulso sem dúvida alguma! 
E ainda por cima com um excelente vídeo de complemento! 

A cereja no topo do bolo foram essas bonitas fotografias do nascer-do-Sol como só no Algarve ele nasce! 

Obrigado pela partilha e pelas horas dedicadas a todos nós amantes da meteorologia!

Um abraço!


----------



## Pirata (18 Set 2010 às 08:32)

Que belas Fotos e video. Ja tenho saudades de ver assim umas trovoadas valentes. Aqui em inglaterra tem sido muito calmo este ano.

  Agora, vai la ter o merecido descanso do guerreiro.


----------



## ecobcg (18 Set 2010 às 20:39)

ajrebelo disse:


> Boas
> 
> Belas fotografias, a maquina no tempo de exposição devia mexer um pouco, tenta estabilizar  melhor a bicha numa próxima vez para que não tenhas arrasto.
> 
> ...



Foi pena, de facto, as fotos terem ficado com algum arrasto, mas na falta de um tripé, tive que improvisar um pouco!

Das fotos que coloquei, nenhuma delas foi retirada de frames do video. Antes fazia isso, pois não tinha máquina fotográfica em condições, mas agora tenho a possibilidade de ir usando uma boa máquina.


----------



## Liliana15 (18 Set 2010 às 22:53)

ecobcg disse:


> Aqui fica um resumo do sucedido nesta última madrugada.
> 
> A formação das células iniciou-se perto das 02h, mais ou menos,  e a trovoada prolongou-se até perto das 06h30.




Fotos interessantes.


----------



## Marcos André (29 Dez 2010 às 18:47)

grandes fotos!!!

usa o temporizador para não criar arrasto


----------



## Teles (29 Dez 2010 às 19:39)

Boas fotos parabéns pessoal


----------

